# 1st IVF comin up please help



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi hope y'all doing well... Im now coming up to being called in for my 1st IVF can somebody please let me know the whole process from time of reaching top of list....

I really wanna prepare and know a bit more about it....

Thx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hunni what is it you want to know cause if i were to write everything i would be here for hours lol

my best advice is keep an open mind and go with the flow as much as possible which isnt always easy, oh and be excited as its one hell of a ride


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Leighsa 

I'm a newbie too. We had our tx plan consultation 2 weeks ago and are now waiting for af to arrive so that we can start 

Once we reached the top of the waiting list [which was after our initial blood tests, scans and DH's SA] we were given a DVD and all the necessary forms to complete. The DVD was instead of the open evening they used to have. We had more standard blood tests done at the next appt about 4 weeks later, which were: HIV, Hepatitis A & B and they'll check that you have had your Rubella - you probably would have had that at school. Your DH may have to give another SA [mine didn't because he had given one in the past 12 months, so it depends on when your DH last gave one..]

We were then called back about 3 weeks later to what's called a 'tx plan consultation' where Grace [or it might be Janet.. I don't know of any other cons there] will go through all of the forms with you both, explain what tx they think you should do based on all of your results and whether or not it will be a long protocol, short protocol or antagonist protocol.... they will also discuss whether you will do straight IVF or ICSI or maybe even IUI - again, it all depends upon your results. Then once that is decided and agreed, they'll explain what is it you need to do and when to do it. You may even leave with the necessary drugs that day. They'll provisionally book your first scan.. advise you on when and how to use the injections [I don't have to DR via injection, they gave me the Pill instead.. I'm on what's called an Antagonist protocol] and they'll also give you a provisional date for EC.

As an example, I am to start the Pill on the first day of my next af [some time in the next 10 days or so] I might have to have a scan at some point while I am on the Pill [not been told yet] Then I have to stop my pill on October 7th.. have a scan on October 12th and then my UR injections start. My EC is provisionally booked for w/c 26th October.. these dates may change slightly, depending on how I respond. We left after also seeing Jodie [one of the nurses] who completed our paper based action plan with all of our dates etc. 
They gave us all of our UR injections [Gonal F pen injections and Orgalutran] to take away with us that day.. my fridge looks like a drug den lol

I think as tx is based on individual cirumstances, that's really all I can tell you. Someone else might come along and add to what I've said and explain more about the long protocol and short protocol.

Oh, and a few things that were never really made clear to me, is that before you can complete your tx plan, they need your FSH and LH results which are done between D1-D3 of your af [had mine at done at my local surgery beforehand] and also ideally a Progesterone result which is done on D21 of your cycle. I had my AMH [anti-mullerian hormone test.. it measures ovarian reserve] there at the Heath when we gave bloods for the HIV etc. Another part of the reason I am on the Pill instead of injections to DR, is because my AMH was 70.. ideally it should be between 5-15. I'm high risk of over responding [OHSS] If it is the case with you, they will fully explain what it is and what you may need to do.

It was exciting to know we were at the top of the list and things couldn't move quickly enough for us! - and that was only a couple of weeks ago. I was here asking about timescales back then, too, but suddenly it's almost upon us.. it's gone so quickly! 

Hope this has helped some Xx

ps - some of the timings etc will be based upon how busy they are, too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bear in mind everyone is different and protocol are set to each person so what is right for one person mind not be for another

its good your both new together as a first cycle ivf is a very exciting time


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya *Kara*  Yeah it's good to have someone else here who is brand new to it all.. I kinda feel out of my depth on the threads with you and the others. You're all experienced at it and I do get lost amidst the info/chat. I know I am welcome to ask questions and I'm sure I'll feel more and more comfortable as time goes on 

Has your new sunk in yet?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh believe me we have all been there hun and once you start your cycle a cycle buddie thread makes sense then 

we all learn as we go through this journey and at the start it can seem like you will never learn it all and in all honestly you wont as none of us do.

bet you cant wait for your appointment now


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you will learn something every day Seren, not so long ago I was at your stage, time will soon pass


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks both 

I'm equally as calm as I am nervous right now, if that makes ANY sense??  It's all about to get going, so I'm hoping I can hold my nerve  Nah I'll never learn it all.. it's all too complicated and individual. As soon as I learn one thing, I learn something else.

Who mentioned yummy spare ribs on the other thread?  Kara? I'm more or less a veggie [was told to eat at least some chicken now and again as Doc thought I was on my way to Aneamia [sp?] but since December, when I started the Clomid and all this ttc seemed more real than ever, I've been trying to eat as many different meats as I can. So far I've managed a couple of lamb burgers and............ more chicken  lol I'm useless. There's some spaghetti bol in the fridge.. I might try to eat that in a bit. DH would be round your house in a jiffy for those ribs, Kara! - he won't eat them infront of me because I miss them so much  [I'm not quite ready to go back to the spare rib stage yet] Wish I could. Enjoy!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they were yum yum

if plain chicken gets boring you can easy favour chicken with alsorts of stuff

hun you will learn some good things and also you might read some things that are rubbish too so bear that in mind. it is always best to check details with clinic if your unsure of anything. thats my good advice for the day lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Leighsa,

We have chatted before on some of your previous threads after your surgery and I just wanted to wish your so much luck for you IVF, it's been a long time coming! Like the others have said, just take it one step at a time and I would also add that if you don't understand something that the Drs are telling you to do, you must ask them, otherwise it will just worry you and that is the last thing you need. Thinking of you


----------

